# Sauberes Wasser durch Ionisierung so funk der I-Tronic



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
hab einen interesanten Artikel gefunden so funktioniert der I-Tronic von
Velda nur das sie keine Silberionen abgibt.


 Wer sich noch dunkel an den Chemieunterricht erinnert, der weiß, dass ein Ion ein elektrisch geladenes Atom ist – positiv geladen, falls  ein Elektron fehlt, und negativ geladen, falls ein zusätzliches Elektron vorhanden ist. Ein positiv geladenes Ion wird Kation genannt, und ein negativ geladenes Ion ist ein Anion. Der Begriff "Ionisierung" beschreibt den Vorgang, ein Atom in eine dieser beiden Formen zu bringen.

Das IONIZER-Reinigungssystem besteht aus einer hochmodernen Kontrollbox mit Mikroprozessor und einem von Wissenschaftlern entwickelten Elektrodenpaar aus Kupfer und Silber, die ein Stückchen voneinander entfernt sind. Wasser läuft durch eine spezielle Kammer, in der sich die Elektroden befinden. Die Kontrollbox sorgt dafür, dass ganz schwacher, präziser Gleichstrom in Milliamper-Stärke zu den Elektroden fließt. Diese Elektroden bestehen aus einer metallbeschichteten Kathode und einer metallbeschichteten Anode. Wenn Strom durch die Kathode und Anode fließt, werden Kupfer- und Silberionen produziert.

Im Prinzip verursacht der Strom die Loslösung von Elektronen der äußersten Atome an den Elektroden, welche dadurch zu positiv geladenen Ionen werden. In der speziell zu diesem Zwecke entwickelten Kammer läuft 100% des Wassers durch die Elektroden. Während dieses Vorgangs werden viele Kupfer- und Silberionen durch das Wasser fortgeschwemmt, bevor sie die andere Elektrode erreichen. Das Resultat ist, dass sich nun Kupferionen und Silberionen im Wasser befinden, das gereinigt wird. Die Anzahl der Ionen wird von der Kontrollbox mit dem Mikroprozessor kontrolliert. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen verstellbaren Transformator, der 110 oder 200 Volt Wechselstrom aus der Steckdose in einen schwachen Gleichstrom umwandelt. Je höher die Stromstärke, desto mehr Ionen werden frei.

Die Anzahl der Ionen im Wasser kann durch einen simplen Kupferionen-Test festgestellt  werden. Die Elektroden wurden so konzipiert, dass auch die Anzahl der Silberionen korrekt ist, wenn die Anzahl der Kupferionen stimmt. Sowohl die Anode als auch die Kathode sind mit derselben Mischung von Silber und Kupfer überzogen. Die Polarität der Elektroden wechselt alle fünf Minuten, um die Versilberung bzw. Verkupferung zu verhindern – was die Außenfläche der Elektrode mit der Zeit verkleinern würde. Der Polaritätswechsel sorgt dafür, dass beide  Elektroden gleichmäßig abgenutzt werden und länger halten.

Die Idee, es Mutter Natur gleich zu tun, kam bei der NASA auf. Für die Apollo-Flüge wurde ein Ionisierungs-System entwickelt. Das Johnson Space Center entwarf einen elektrolytischen Silberionen-Generator, der nur etwas größer als eine Zigarettenschachtel war und nur 9 Unzen wog. Dieser kleine Apparat brauchte nur geringen Strom und musste nicht von den Astronauten überwacht werden. Er wurde an mehreren Stellen in den Trink- und Abwassersystemen befestigt, wo er Silberionen freimachte, die Bakterien und Viren eliminierten. Silber wurde im Jahre 1962 vom US-amerikanischen Gesundheitsamt zum Gebrauch in Trinkwasser genehmigt.

Clearwater erhielt eine Lizenz von der NASA, diese Technologie zum Grundbaustein ihres Reinigungssystems zu verwenden, als eine Alternative zur herkömmlichen Reinigungsmethode mit chemischen Mitteln. Über Clearwater wurde in Fachzeitschriften der NASA berichtet, ihr Produkt wurde auf Vorträgen der NASA vorgestellt, und sie wurde kürzlich vom Johnson Space Center für die "Product Hall of Fame" vorgeschlagen als eine der Firmen, die die Technologie der NASA am erfolgreichsten nutzen.

Heutzutage ist bekannt, dass Kupfer einer der besten Algenvernichter ist. Kupferoxide und –sulfate werden zur Vernichtung von Ungeziefer, Algen und Pilzen verwendet. In der ganzen  Welt wird Kupfer als ein Algenvernichtungsmittel verkauft, das sogar die schwarze Alge, die zäheste von allen, zur Strecke bringt.

Silber war bereits seit Jahrhunderten als Vernichter von Bakterien und Viren bekannt. Silbersulfat wird üblicherweise bei Verbrennungen und offenen Wunden zur antibakteriellen Behandlung verwendet, und kommt auch bei Neugeborenen zum Zuge, deren Augen dadurch vor Infektion geschützt werden. Aktivierte Kohlenstoff-Filter, die der Wasserreinigung dienen, durchdringen das Silber und verhindern die Ansammlung von Bakterien. Die Hälfte aller Fluglinien der Welt und über 1000 Passagierschiffe benutzen Silber, um das Trinkwasser an Bord sauber zu halten. In über 70 Ländern wird Silber verschiedenen Getränken wie Limonade, Bier, __ Wein, Spirituosen etc. zugesetzt, um die Reinheit und den Geschmack zu erhalten.

Mehrere Studien an großem Universitäten haben ergeben, dass das  Kupfer-Silber-Ionisierungssystem sehr effektiv ist. Wenn Kupfer- und Silberionen ins Wasser gelangen, werden diese oberflächenaktiven Kationen zu starken natürlichen Vernichtungsmitteln. Die Disinfektion findet satt, wenn die positiv geladenen Kupfer- und Silberionen elektrostatische Verknüpfungen auf den negativ geladenen Bereichen der Zellwände der Mikroorganismen formen. Diese Verknüpfungen führen dazu, dass die  Durchlässigkeit der Zellwand dahingehend verändert wird, dass die normale Nahrungsaufnahme auf ein Minimum beschränkt wird. Befinden sich Kupfer und Silber erst einmal innerhalb einer Algenzelle, so greifen sie den Schwefel an, der Spuren von Aminosäuren enthält, die wiederum zur Photosynthese notwendig sind (der Prozess, der Licht und Nahrung und Energie verwandelt). Das Resultat ist, dass Photosynthese nicht mehr möglich ist und die Zelle abstirbt. Selbst wenn die Zelle überlebt, so kann sie sich wegen der Kupferionen nicht sehr schnell vermehren, und der Algenwuchs ist unter Kontrolle. Bakterien werden abgetötet, nicht nur unterdrückt.

Der größte Vorteil der Kupfer/Silber-Ionisierung ist jedoch, dass die Ionen im Wasser bleiben und weiteren Schutz bieten. Sie reinigen das Wasser auf lange Sicht, ohne Giftstoffe, und verhindern einen erneuten Befall. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Reinigungsmitteln  bleiben Kupfer- und Silberionen im Wasser, bis sie sich mit den Algen und Bakterien zu einer Masse zusammenschließen, die groß genug ist, vom __ Filtersystem entfernt zu werden. Wenn die "gebrauchten" Ionen entfernt werden, sorgt die Mikroprozessor-gesteuerte Kontrollbox dafür, dass neue Kupfer- und Silberionen produziert werden, um das Wasser fortlaufend zu reinigen. Normalerweise ändert sich an der Einstellung des Mikroprozessors nichts, so dass immer genügend Kupfer- und Silberionen im Wasser vorhanden sind. Sollte der Wassertest ergeben, dass der Kupferionenstand zu niedrig ist, so stellt man einfach das System etwas höher ein. Die digitale Anzeige weist auf die Stärke des Stroms in Milliamper hin, der zu den Elektroden fließt. Selbst wenn die Anlage abgestellt wird, so bleiben die Kupfer- und Silberionen solange im Wasser, bis sie sich mit den Algen und Bakterien verbinden und  ausgefiltert werden. Dieser Prozess kann mehrere Monate dauern!

Das IONIZER-Reinigungssystem ist leicht zu bedienen, braucht minimale Wartung, und hat 5 Jahre Garantie. Die Kupfer- und Silber-Ionisierung hat bewiesenermaßen die Erreger von Kryptosporidium, E-Coli, Cholera, Legionärskrankheit, und viele weitere Arten von Bakterien und Viren abgetötet. Das IONIZER-Reinigungssystem kann praktisch überall verwendet werden. Unsere Systeme lassen sich an Tausenden von Swimming Pools finden, sowie an Whirlpools, Kühlsystemen, Wasserzufuhr von Krankenhäusern, großen Aquarien, Fischteichen, Zisternen, Seen, Steinbrüchen, und Trinkwassersystemen – sowohl zum Hausgebrauch als auch für Vertreiber von Trinkwasser.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Trox3 schrieb:
			
		

> Er wurde an mehreren Stellen in den Trink- und Abwassersystemen befestigt, wo er Silberionen freimachte, die Bakterien und Viren eliminierten.



Einspruch, warum sollte ich meine Bakterien im Wasser killen ?
Dachte die wären für die biologische Filterung nützlich ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo Doogi,
du sollst deine Bakterien auch nicht killen die sind für die Filterung sehr wichtig die Beschreibung sind für Pool-Anlagen und haben zum Kupfer
noch Silber Elektroden die auch Bakterien töten die Funktion ist nur
zur Erklärung wie so etwas funktioniert. Die Geräte von Velda I-Tronic
funktionieren genauso nur das sie keine Silber-Elektrode haben
die Bakterien tötet nur Kupfer gegen Algen.

Silber gegen Bakterien
Kupfer gegen Algen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

danke, jetzt kenn ich mich aus!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

hallo trox,

nur mal so eine frage - willst du das teil vertreiben oder verkauft es ein sponsor von dir - habe mittlerweile deine berichtskopie in allen foren gefunden!

rein zum grundsatz - ich fühle mich nicht fachlich qualifiziert die sache in zweifel zu ziehen - doch firmen mit solchen wundermitteln kamen bei meiner früheren tätigkeit als technischer leiter monatlich in die firma - und kein einziges dieser allheilmittel hat auch nur einen schuß pulver getaugt - dies soll kein angriff sein - sondern nur meine pers. erfahrung!

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich vertreibe die Teile nicht und habe das nicht vor den Artikel habe ich
im WEB gefunden und fand ihn interessant und dachte ich stelle ihn mal
in mehreren Foren rein und höre mir euere Meinung darüber an.
Warum sollen Tiere und Pflanzen das so aufbereitete Wasser nicht
vertragen es ist doch mit0.03ppm weniger Kupfer im Wasser als im Trinkwasser und meine Blumen gehen davon auch nicht ein?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

*Kupferionen ?*

Hallo Trox 3,

alles schön und gut

ABER wie verändern sich die Wasserwerte(PH,NO2,NO3,KH,GH,PO4,usw.)

Ich vermute daß sich der PH-Wert verändert und noch einige andere
Werte.

Was für Menschen unschädlich ist kann für Fische tödlich sein,
Du schwimmst nur einige Minuten in dem Wasser,Fische ein 
lebenlang.
Du trinkst Pool-Wasser nur selten in kleinen Mengen,Fische aber immer
und nur Teichwasser.
Einige Fischarten reagieren sehr stark auf die kleinste Wasserveränderungen, Du auch ?????????


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

*...*

Moin,

also Trox3, ich denke das Bernd im OASE-Forum eine definitiv plausible Erklärung abgegeben hat ..... womit wir zufrieden sein können, ganz nach dem Motto, Kupfer schadet dem Teich, denn der Abbau geht sehr langsam voran .... was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hi Trox3,
ich weiss ja nicht,ob du einen Teich hast. Jedenfalls keinen "Naturteich" oder Fischteich. Du kannst den Teich viel billiger mit CuSO4 zuschütten, es wachsen garantiert keine Algen mehr, der Rest machst auch nicht mehr lange. Falls dir ein Baum im Garten nicht mehr gefällt, 3,4 Kupfernägel reinschlagen und der Baum geht exitus.
Aber vielleicht willst du auch nur provozieren, ein wirklich guter Tip war das mit den Cu-Ionen nicht.
nix für ungut, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Eugen,
ich habe sogar drei Teiche einen Schwimmteich mit 35000 Liter
einen Fischteich mit 12000 Liter und ein Nachwuchsbecken mit 3000 Liter.
Provozieren wollte ich hier keinen nur mal euere Meinung hören wenn sich
jemand provoziert fühlt tut mir dann leid.
Aber ich glaube nicht das die Firma 
ein Gerät baut wo einem die Fiche und Pflanzen nach einiger Zeit sterben
das währe keine gute Werbung für die und würde sich schnell rumsprechen dafür sind die Endwicklungs und Herstellungskosten doch
zu hoch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Hi Trox3,
Silberionen wirken keimabtötend, Kupferionen greifen ins Zellwachstum ein. (ganz vereinfacht). Wenn die Firma Geräte zur Wasserdesinfektion bzw -aufbereitung herstellt, tut sie das wahrscheinlich für Entwicklungsländer (wg.Hygiene uä.) Das Wissen um Kupfer als Zellgift und das Wissen um die Algen in Teichen, legt natürlich den Schluss nahe,dass man sein teuer entwickeltes Produkt auch andersweitig gewinnbringend verkaufen kann. Du glaubst nicht, wieviel "Scheiss" auf dem Markt ist und trotzdem verkauft wird. Ich rate tagtäglich meinen Kunden von bestimmten Sachen ab, sie wollen es trotzdem. Einen Misserfolg in der Behandlung stellt man seltenst der Firma in "Rechnung". Und die paar, die dann von der Firma enttäuscht sind, fallen kaum ins Gewicht. Kennst du nicht den Spruch: Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf,man muss ihn nur finden.
Also,wenn du deine Algen mit Kupferionen los werden willst, mach es. In meinen Naturteich kommt so ein Gift jedenfalls nicht.
Vergiss auch nicht,dass bei der Reaktion viel Sauerstoff verbraucht wird, der wird deinen Fischen und Pflanzen im Wasser fehlen,so du ihn nicht zugibst. Im Schwimmteich wirds ja egal sein, da der Mensch ja durch die Lunge atmet.
Mfg Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo Trox,

es ist eine alte Kiste, dass Kupfersulfat ein Zellgift darstell - behaftet mit dem klitzekleinen Nachteil, dass es nicht nur auf Algen wirkt, sondern auf *alle *Pflanzen. Einmal abgesehen davon, dass mir Zellgifte sowieso nicht in meinen (Pflanzen-) Teich kommen, wirkt das Zeugs damit sogar kontraproduktiv: Da sich die geschädigten Algen durch Neubildung viel schneller regenerieren als die geschädigten Pflanzen, entwickeln sie sich mangels Nahrungskonkurrenz sogar noch viel besser.

Natürlich wird mit gewaltigem Werbeaufwand jede Menge Zeugs vertickt, das im günstigsten Falle neutral und wirkungslos ist, es darf gerne aber auch schädlich sein: Verhökert wird alles, und es werden sich immer wieder aussreichend verzweifelte Teichbesitzer finden, die dafür nur allzu gerne Bares auf den Tisch legen.

Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, dass auch WIR ein Werbemedium sind (ein kostenloses noch dazu), und sollten deshalb etwas vorsichtiger sein, bevor wir derartige Sachen auch noch unbesehen breit streuen. Ich kann mich Eugen's Meinung nur in in jeder Hinsicht anschliessen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2003)

Yeah, ich habe nun die ultimative Lösung für alle Teichprobleme !!
Man nehme einen Ionizer,ein Ultraschallbad,einen Gammastrahler und destilliertes Wasser. In das Wasser gibt man zwei,drei Plastikfische und an den Teichrand stellt man etliche Kunstpflanzen. Somit erschaffen wir uns einen Naturteich. 
Ist bestimmt nett für Leute mit "englischen Rasen" ohne Löwenzahn, __ Gänseblümchen u. a. "Unkraut", für Menschen, die sich ein Stück "Natur" in ihren Garten holen wollen, oder sogar so was Ähnliches wie ein Biotop schaffen wollen ist das alles ungeeignet (ich drücke mich mal ganz zurückhaltend aus). Aber: "Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen" oder wie schon der "Alte Fritz" sagte: jeder soll nach seiner Fason glücklich werden!!
Ciao Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

*Kupfer im Teich*

Hallo all
Warum diskutiert ihr nicht sachlich.
Lest doch mal den Bericht über Kupfer im Teich
im neuestem Klanheft.Ist sehr lehrreich und sollte zum Nach/umdenken in manchen Bereichen anregen.
Und nicht unqualifiziert einen anderes Forenmitglied niedermachen, ohne selber eine Ahnung von der Wirkungsweise des Gerätes zu haben
Auch ich werde einen it 75 einsetzen, und dann werden wir sehen was passiert, Pflanzen/Fische oder alles tot.
Als Watt mit der Dampfmaschine begann  haben auch alle geschrieen nun geht die Welt unter.
Seid doch froh das einige Leute den Mut haben solche Dinge auszuprobieren.Nur vom maulen mach ich nicht ist alles schei..
,davon bekommt keiner ein ergebnis.Darum wartet ab, wie sich die Sache mit dem it 75 entwickelt.Ich werde darüber berichten.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

was steht denn in dem Artikel ?
Hab' leider keine Möglichkeit ihn irgendwo zu lesen..

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Doogie 
Der Bericht umfast 2 Seiten über Kupfer im Teich .Ich komme zur Zeit nicht an den Bericht ran, bin außer Haus.Aber vielleicht kann ihn jemand reinsetzen.
Tenor Kupfer in bestimter Menge ist in einem Teich sogar erwünscht und wird von Tieren und Pflanzen sogar benötigt.
Aber wie mit allem, die Menge macht es, richtig dosiert ein SEGEN aber ein zuviel den Tod.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Doogie
Der Sittenverfall breitet sich auch hier im Forum aus.  
Eine Anrede wäre doch schön und so viel Zeit sollte Mann/Frau schon haben. 8) 
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hi Paul
entschuldige, bin im Büro heute etwas hektisch unterwegs, werde versuchen mich zu bessern

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

...wobei ich aber betonen möchte, daß die Umgangsformen HIER noch einen äusserst gehobenen Standard haben, sieht man mal von meinen hektischen Anflügen ab.

Da gibt es nicht sehr viele Fach-Foren die in punkto Gesprächskultur mithalten können, denke ich

aber, wo Du recht hast hast Du schon recht, Zeit für Höflichkeit sollte immer sein

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Paul,

also ich weiss nicht: Dass die allermeisten dieser Anti-Algen-Mittel auf Kupfersulfat-Basis arbeiten, ist eigentlich kein Geheimnis. Deshalb haben auch schon viele Teichfreunde bei falscher Dosierung ein Desaster erlebt. Also wirklich neu ist da nichts. 

Neu sind allerdings wohl diese Ionisatoren. Und die dürfen Kupfer auch nicht nur in Spuren abgeben, sondern in tödlicher Menge - immerhin *sollen *die Algen (eben durch die Wirkweise als Zellgift) abgetötet werden. Von daher hinkt, meine ich, der Vergleich mit der Dampfmaschine. Ich halte es duchaus für legitim, Dinge abzulehnen, die ich noch nicht selbst ausprobiert habe: Kürzlich habe ich von den Magneten gelesen, die um die Druckleitung gelegt werden, und die Nährstoffe "magnetisieren" sollen, damit sie für die Algen nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Das kann ich doch als verspäteten Aprilscherz abtun, ohne das zunächst ausprobieren zu müssen, oder ?

Tatsächlich ist natürlich auch möglich, dass der Ionisierer Kupfer nur in Spuren abgibt. Dann werden zwar die höheren Pflanzen nicht geschädigt, die Algen aber auch nicht vernichtet. Nur in dem einzigen Fall, dass nämlich die Algen (schon) vernichtet, die Pflanzen aber (noch nicht) geschädigt werden, wäre da etwas sinnvolles dran. Schön deshalb, dass Du im Selbstversuch starten willst, ob dieser heikle Punkt getroffen wird. Vorstellen kann ich mir das allerdings nicht, da das Gerät ja offensichtlich unabhängig von der Wassermenge arbeitet.

Danke für Deine Berichte.

beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo all
Ich muss leider feststellen das manche User nicht alles und vor allem nicht alles richtig lesen wollen
 Dieses Gerät kann nicht mehr als 0,03ppm erzeugen, also eine ganze Menge weniger als im Trinkwasser sein darf. Diese User müssen es doch nicht in ihren Teichen benutzen. Ich bin mit anderen Teichbesitzern in Kontakt, die dieses Ding
oder ähnliche im Einsatz haben und bis jetzt nichts gegenteiliges sagen oder feststellen konnten.
Fragt doch mal nach, wie viele Teichbesitzer ein Anti- Algenmittel in ihren Teichen einsetzen. Das ist sehr viel gefährlicher als das Velda Gerät. Denn die meisten Teichbesitzer wissen nicht die genaue Wassermenge ihres Teiches, und dann wird bei der Dosierung geschätzt. Und da viele meinen eine ungeheure Menge Wasser im Teich zu haben überdosiert. Und wie Stefan schon sagte, in allen Mitteln ist Kupfer egal in welcher Form enthalten. Warum Algen absterben und Pflanzen nicht, weiß ich nicht genau.
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das es in etwa so ist wie beim Rasen da kann man auch Unkrautbekämpfen ohne den Rasen zu vernichten.
Sehr viele benutzen eine Dosieranlage um Zitronensäure oder Salzsäure in ihren Teichen einzubringen, auch damit kann man Algen am Wachstum über den Ph Wert hindern. Ist in Foren auch schon verdammt worden, und schon mal gehört das Fische und Pflanzen vernichtet worden sind? Bei richtiger Einstellung.  Auch ich werde mit der kleinsten Einstellung anfangen und sehen  wann die Algen anfangen abzusterben.
Und Sätze wie Kolateralschäden oder Kupfernägel in Bäume schlagen, Plastikfische und ähnliches, also ich weiß nicht ob man mit diesen Leuten eine sachliche Diskussion führen kann. :? 
Es ist doch schön und richtig das nicht alle einer Meinung sind, das soll auch so sein, aber die Diskussion sollte doch nicht auf Strassen...... absinken denn dann kann man es vergessen in diesem Forum über irgend etwas neues zu Diskutieren. Wenn einer es nicht einsetzen will und lieber seine Fische, wenn sie 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen nicht mehr sehen will, was soll’s, das ist sein Problem.Aber ich kann ihn doch deswegen nicht verdammen, aber darüber reden sollte man schon dürfen, ohne angefeindet zu werden. Überigends es gibt das Velda-Gerät  für verschiedene Literzahlen, von 5000 bis zu 75ooo also einen it 05/it 10 usw.
Einen schönen Abend noch Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hi Paul!
wir reden doch drüber, wo lieg somit das Problem?
jeder kann das verwenden/nicht verwenden was er möchte.

Aber besonders freuen wir uns natürlich über dokumentierte Erfahrungsberichte, besonders wenn Fotos dabei sind.
Dann hört nämlich auch sehr schnell das "was wäre wenn" und "eventuell könnte es" auf, wetten?   

niemand sollte hier einem anderen seine Meinung aufzwingen wollen, 
der richtige Weg kann nur das ÜBERZEUGEN sein, und das erreicht man nur mit Geduld und Fakten... viiiiiel Geduld vor allem   

also, bis bald
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Paul,

das stimmt, ich hatte mir den Beitrag jedenfalls nicht genau genug durchgelesen, die 0,03 ppm waren mir nicht präsent. Ich stimme Dir auch zu, dass viel zu viele Teichbesitzer Algenbekämpfungsmittel auf Kupfersulfatbasis einsetzen und ein Desaster wegen falscher Dosierung erleben.

An zwei Dingen jedoch möchte ich festhalten, ohne das Gerät selbst ausprobiert zu haben: Woher soll das Gerät die Grenzdosierung erkennen ? Wer sagt, dass es max. 0,03 ppm sind, muss auch erklären, wie er das anstellen will. Wichtiger aber noch: Mit einer Dosierung unter der zulässigen Belastung von Trinkwasser kann ich logischerweise keine Algen abtöten. Stelle ein Einweckglas mit Trinkwasser in die Sonne, fÜge eine Messerspitze Gartenerde dazu - und warte ab. Du wirst herrlichstes Algenwachstum beobachten. Und das eben ist aus meiner Sicht das Dilemma. Entweder, das Gerät ist harmlos, aber unwirksam, oder aber wirksam, aber schädlich gegenüber ALLEN Pflanzen. Kupfersulfat ist ein Zellgift gegenüber ALLEN Pflanzen.

Ich hoffe, dass Du diese Art der Diskussion (noch) für akzeptebel haltst: Denn es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich nur dann mitreden darf, wenn ich zuvor einen Selbstversuch gemacht habe, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan
Das ist ok.  Tommi will ja mal vorbeikommen, dann kann er sich selber überzeugen, ob und wie es funktioniert mit dem Gerät.
Am 4.7 werde ich es einbauen.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

Hi Paul!

wäre toll wenn Du den Einbau und die Wirkung dann auch dokumentieren und auf Foto bannen könntest

Danke
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

habe gestern das neueste Heft von GARTENTEICH bekommen (nicht, dass ich immer davon überzeugt bin, was da drin steht, aber immerhin). In diesem Heft wird der Ionisator zweimal gross beworben (bringt Geld in die Kasse des Verlegers). Ungewöhnlich aber ist (in der Tat kann ich mich an einen vergleichbaren Vorgang nicht erinnern), dass in einem Textbeitrag bei Einsatz solcher Geräte zu grosser Vorsicht geraten wird. Ein solcher Affront dem Werbekunden gegenüber ist nur gerechtfertigt, wenn man da wirklich Gefahren sieht.

Also Paul, immer vorsichtig bleiben  8) . Dein Teich sieht auch schon ohne das Gerät so gut aus, dass Du kein grosses Risiko eingehen musst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Hi Stefan!

Und decken sich die Befürchtungen von GARTENTEICH mit den unseren oder haben die noch andere "Gefahrenquellen" aufgezählt ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

So neuer Versuch.
An alle Diskutanten und Interessierte

Hier ein emotionsfreier Versuch und eine kleine Analyse dieser Beiträge :
1.Trox hat als Gast einen Bericht in "unser" Forum gestellt,über die Möglichkeit "sauberes" Wasser durch Ionisierung zu erhalten. Am Ende seines Berichts,den er in verschiedenen Foren gepostet hat, steht zu lesen : "UNSERE Systeme lassen ..."
2. Kurz darauf schreibt er : Silber gg. Bakterien, Kupfer gg. Algen.
(Doogie hat daraufhin verstanden   )
3. Trox schreibt 5h später : "ich vertreibe diese Teile nicht..." und "Es ist doch mit 0,03ppm weniger Kupfer im Wasser, als im Trinkwasser"
Warum oben "UNSERE Systeme"   
4. Einen Tag später meldet er sich nochmals, dann wurde er nicht mehr registriert.
5.Eine Woche später übernimmt "Paul" seinen Part.
6. Heute lese ich - wie auch StefanS - die neue "Gartenteich". Zwei Anzeigen für das Produkt und einige Seitenvorher eine deutliche Warnung vor dieser Methode. Im Werbetext wird auch von "Schleimalgen"-Vernichter gesprochen. Es gibt 8 Klassen von Algen, aber "Schleimalgen"    
Das alles sind Fakten !!
Nun zur Sachlichen (=Fachlichen) Diskussion :
0,03 ppm Was ist das bitte ? Eine Abkürzung von "parts per million" ohne Maßeinheit !! Wahrscheinlich ist mg/l gemeint. Schaltet das Gerät ab, wenn diese Konzentration erreicht ist ? Wenn ja mit welcher Messtoleranz ?

Fakten suche ich und finde sie auch in wissenschaftlicher Fachliteratur. Und dort finde ich über Kupfer u.a. :
1.dass es ein wichtiges Spurenelement ist,welches Lebewesen zur Synthese von Enzymen, Proteinen uam benötigen.
2.dass es für Wirbeltiere in geringer Konzentration nicht giftig ist.
3.dass es für "Niedere Lebewesen" bereits in geringer Konzentration giftig bis tödlich ist Wo genau und wie Kupfer in die Biosynthese eingreift kann man nachlesen, das würde hier zu weit führen.
4.dass AB 0,03 mg/l Algen UND Bakterien geschädigt werden. AB 0,08 - 0,10 Pflanzen und Kleinsttiere, aber auch schon Fische.
5.dass eine dauerhafte Belastung mit 0,05 mg/l für Pflanzen und Fische sogar letal sein kann.
Vergleiche ich nun diese wissenschaftlich belegten Fakten mit der Aussage zu I-Tronic (von wegen 0,03 ppm) bekomme ich mit meiner Logik ein Problem.
Entweder das Gerät erzeugt einen max. Cu-Gehalt von 0,03, dann lachen sich die Bakterien und Algen vielleicht tod.
Oder das Gerät erzeugt mehr, dann werden LANGFRISTIG auch Pflanzen und andere Teichbewohner geschädigt.
Kupfer kann sich im Wasser, da es im normalen Teichmilieu keine wirklich schwerlöslichen Salze bildet, stark anreichern. Somit ist bei längerem Einsatz schnell ein kritischer Wert erreicht, der an den von kupferhaltigen Algenkillern heranreicht.
Mein persönliches FAZIT:
Für Schwimmteiche sicher unbedenklich, für Fischteiche mit grosser Vorsicht geeignet. In meinen Naturteich kommt so etwas jedoch nicht.
Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung. Damit will ich das Produkt der Fa.Velda nicht schlecht machen  :!:  :!: 
Ich für meinen Teil nehme lieber Gerstenstroh bzw. versuche meine Wasserwerte anders in den Griff zu bekommen, dann brauche ich solche IONIZER erst gar nicht.

Uff, war das jetzt viel !! Hoffentlich auch in "genehmer" Form.
Ciao, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

*Kupferionisator*

Hallo Eugen,

in den meisten Koi-Teichen wird ein regelmäsiger Wasserwechsel 
gemacht,da könnte man das Gerät noch tolerieren.
Aber in letzter Zeit gehen viele KOI-Teichler dazu über den 
regelmäsigen Wasserwechsel, auf grund besserer Filtertechnik, zu unterlassen,da kann es dann zu schwerwiegenden Problemen mit dem Kupfer kommen.

Und wer macht in seinem Goldfischteich regelmäsig Wasserwechsel ?

Und wer in 1000 Jahren dann an der Stelle gräbt,kommt vieleicht
auf den Gedanken hier eine Kupfermine aufzumachen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

*Meine Meinung*

Hallo TROX, falls du noch da bist !
Bitte verrate dem interessierten User die Quellen deines Berichts. Mich würde interessieren,wer einen derartigen Unsinn verbreitet.
Einige Beispiele aus deinem Elaborat :
1. "Silbersulfat wird üblicherweise verwendet... "
Sulfat schon mal gar nicht. Bei offenen,schlecht heilenden Wunden verwendet man ein Silberalbuminat. Silbernitrat wirkt adstringierend und denaturiert Eiweiss. Silbersulfat in die Augen von Neugeborenen ist eine SCHWERE KÖRPERVERLETZUNG  :!:  :!:  Früher gab man "Silberpuder" auf den Nabel zum Abheilen.
2. "Kupfer und Silber greifen den Schwefel an,der Spuren von Aminosäuren enthält..."
So einen unqualifizierten Blödsinn würde nicht mal BILD schreiben !!
3. "Cu- und Ag-Ionen schliessen sich mit Algen u. Bakterien zu einer Masse zusammen, ..."
Weisst du überhaupt, von was du da redest    
4. "gebrauchte Ionen werden entfernt"
Selbst die Gänsefüsschen machen die Ausage nicht qulifizierter !
5. "Die Idee,es Mutter Natur gleichzutun ..."
Lass bitte die Natur aus dem Spiel. Ionisierung von Elementen mittels Elektroden ist ein technisch-physikalischer Vorgang. Der hat mit Natur soviel zu tun,wie du von Biochemie Ahnung hast.
Noch mehr Beispiele ?? Ich glaub das reicht !
Soviel Unsinn bringt die User des Forums nicht wirklich weiter.

An Paul : Lieber die Anrede vergessen,als solchen MÜLL ins Forum zu stellen !
TROX hat übrigens als GAST,nicht als Mitglied gepostet. Von wegen Mitglieder unqulifiziert niedermachen. 

Schönes Wochenende an alle
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

Wow... DAS war jetzt aber mal deutlich und direkt...
MEINE Stimme hast Du nun endgültig, wenn's um die Wahl zum Vorstand der Apotherkerinnung geht, Eugen   

aber wenigstens hast Du's jetzt so erklärt, daß das Teil auch nicht-Apotheker nun nicht mehr kaufen würden   

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

also auch von mir ein paar Worte zu dem Gerät, da ich es kenne - aber nicht selber im Einsatz habe.

1.) Die unschädliche Konzentration von 0,03ppm Kupfer wird nur eingehalten, wenn ein PH-Wert von über 7,5 im Teich besteht, darunter besteht die Gefahr einer höheren Konzentration!

2.) Das Gerät funktioniert und bei denen wo ich weis, daß es im Einsatz ist sind die Teiche auch Fadenalgen frei, aber man sollte beachten, (dies ist jetzt eine offizielle Info von Velda an die Händler) daß das Gerät 24h laufen und mit Wasser versorgt werden sollte. Optimal sollte das Wasser nicht durch einen Filter laufen, besonders nicht wenn dieser Aktivkohle enthält, da diese einen Teil des Kupfers wohl wieder binden kann.

3.) Durch die Spannung, die zwischen den Elektroden angelegt wird um die Ionisation zu erreichen, kann es sein, daß Fische für die ersten Tage verstört reagieren, da Sie die Spannung fühlen können. Danach sollen Sie sich angeblich daran gewöhnen und sich nicht mehr gestört fühlen. Naja, Lärm gilt bei uns Menschen als Streßfaktor und Krank machend - und bei Fischen? Wurde bisher nicht untersucht, somindes meines Wissens.

4.) Bisherige Erprobungen der Firma Velda haben bisher noch keine Auswirkungen auf größere Teichpflanzen und Fische ergeben. ABER es wurde bei einem Versuchsfisch nachgewiesen, daß sich das im Wasser befindlichen ungebunden Kupfer, welches nicht von den Pflanzen angelagert wird, sich in Fischen nachweisen läßt!

5.) Die durch Kupfer abgetötet Algen nehmen keine Nährstoffe mehr auf, wohin nun, das Wasser wird grün also auch noch ein UVC-Gerät (steril wird der Teich) - was Fressen dann eigentlich die Fische????


Fazit für meine Person:

Persönlich nutze ich die "Zen-Übung" alle ein bis zwei Wochen die Fadenalgen aus meinem kleinen Teich abzufischen und so überflüssige Nährstoffe in gebundener Form aus dem Wasser zu entfernen. Das ganze erachte ich als absolute Entspannungstherapie und habe so auch die Aufgabe mich regelmäßig mit meinem Teich zu beschäftigen.

Das Gerät empfehle ich denen, die entweder sagen, okay ist mir egal Hauptsache ich kann das Problem der Fadenalgen, die mein UVC-Gerät nicht erwischt loswerden. Damit können Sie somindest kurzfristig weniger Schaden an Ihren Pflanzen und Fischen anrichten, als mit allen Chemiekeulen (egal ob Oase, Heissner, Velda, Söll usw...). Leider sind dies eine ganze Menge Menschen (bitte es soll sich niemand angegriffen fühlen), aber ich höre meinen Kunden im Handel zu bzw. wenn man Gartenmöbel ausliefert sieht man auch mal den Teich im Garten eines Kunden und wie sieht es somindest hier in der Region aus???????

100 Goldfische 10 Kois und einen Teich mit 1000-2000L und täglicher Fütterung von 500 gr Futter (okay ist übertrieben, aber es stimmt bald wirklich).

Die Besitzer solcher "überbesiedelten Teichplattenbauten", haben häufig nur zwei Fragen a.) Was muß ich in meinen Teich kippen damit er klar wird, bzw. ich habe gehört da gibt es Filter mit Licht? b.) Ich habe dauernd einen schleimigen Belag auf meinen Pflanzen und alle paar Tage hole ich aus meinem Bachlauf bzw. Teich 1m lange grüne Dinger, was kann ich dagegen tun?

Erklärt mal solchen Leuten
a.) weniger bís keine Fische in dem Teich
b.) mehr Pflanzen (ich habe doch schon eine Seerose)
c.) kontrolliert Eure Wasserwerte bzw. bringt Wasser mal hier her.
d.) Fisch Laub aus den Teichen, macht den Grund sauber
e.) Wenn Schlammsauger, bitte das Schmutzwasser nicht zurück in den Teich, sondern an die Blumen oder sonstwohin - aber dann muß ich ja auffüllen
f.) Nein, sie brauchen nicht jedes Jahr mit dem Hochdruckreingier Ihren Teich sauber zu machen....
die schauen Euch an wie als währt Ihr der letzte Mensch auf Erden... bedanken sich und gehen - teiweise ab in den nächsten Baumarkt - Mittelchen kaufen, da man ja Ihnen nichts verkaufen wollte....

Also bietet man Ihnen ein "sichere" Möglichkeit an I-Tronic.

Okay, nicht alles zum Topic aber ich hoffe es kommt etwas rüber. Das Ding funktioniert. Jeder der seinen Teich natürlich halten will, sollte lieber auf Lösungen von Mutter Natur setzen bzw. selbst Hand anlegen.

Allen anderen .........

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Zwei Dinge aus den bisherigen Beiträgen halte ich für bemerkenswert: 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder das Gerät erzeugt einen max. Cu-Gehalt von 0,03, dann lachen sich die Bakterien und Algen vielleicht tod.
> Oder das Gerät erzeugt mehr, dann werden LANGFRISTIG auch Pflanzen und andere Teichbewohner geschädigt.



Genau darüber hatte ich ja auch schon nachgedacht.

Und dann die Bemerkung von Doc_Virus: "Damit können Sie somindest kurzfristig weniger Schaden an Ihren Pflanzen und Fischen anrichten, als mit allen Chemiekeulen (egal ob Oase, Heissner, Velda, Söll usw...). " Das sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen. (Übrigens, Doc: Habe Deine Bemerkungen süss/säuerlich grinsend und zustimmend helesen).

Dass aber eine Zeitschrift sich derart gegenüber ihren Werbekunden äussert, besagt doch schon einiges, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo Eugen,
ich habe den Bericht hier gefunden http://www.poolcap.de/Wassertechnik/die_ionisierung.html


MFG
Trox3


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo TROX,
danke für deine Antwort, was du da gepostet hast, ist ja das Original dieser Firmahomepage. Was waren da für Luschen am Werk !! Was die da betreiben ist "Bauernfängerei" !
Aber bitte, soll sich jeder sein Bild machen und wer meint mit diesem Gerät hat er die Algen im Griff, bitte schön !! Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage
Nice Sunday, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Eugen

Zitat:
An Paul : Lieber die Anrede vergessen,als solchen MÜLL ins Forum zu stellen ! 
TROX hat übrigens als GAST, nicht als Mitglied gepostet. Von wegen Mitglieder unqualifiziert niedermachen.
Zitat ENDE

Eugen für mich bist du ein Mensch mit dem man nicht diskutieren kann.Vor allem,  wenn man nicht deiner Meinung ist.
Eugen ich glaube nicht das ich Müll ins Forum stelle.Kannst du nicht anders,.. als gleich persönlich die User anzugreifen.
Versuch doch mal so zu antworten wie Doc-Virus, der sagt auch alles nur in der richtigen Form.
Warum moserst du mit Trox, weil er eine Werbeseite über ein Gerät ins Forum zur Diskussion gestellt hat.
Dein“ Pseudowissen“ ist doch auch nicht angeboren, oder .Hast dir doch auch alles angelesen egal wo.
Oder hast du das Wissens-Dogma? (nur Eugen hat den Stein der Weisen)
Noch eins, bei deiner Aufzählung:.. erst kam Trox, dann nichts mehr und dann kommt Paul…
Ich kenne Trox nicht, und gepostet habe ich, weil auch ich so ein Gerät gekauft habe.
Warum wartest du nicht einfach die Ergebnisse der User die diese Velda Geräte einsetzen ab.
Oder ist es in diesem Forum Pflicht Deiner Meinung zu sein

Paul

Ach noch was, es scheint bei dir einen großen Unterschied zwischen Gästen und Mitgliedern zu geben (Gäste gerade mal geduldet, Mitglieder das absolute" Eugen "Fachwissen)
Möchte dann lieber "Gast" sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Paul,
habe ich geschrieben,dass du MÜLL ins Forum gestellt hast ??
Oder bist du vielleicht doch TROX oder KEINER. Ich finde halt, man sollte sich auch outen. Werde demnächst meine Beiträge auch als Gast schreiben. Gäste wollte ich nicht und werde ich nicht als "Menschen zweiter Klasse" behandeln. Dass du mich nicht liebst, habe ich schon bemerkt, jedoch was juckts den Mond...
Soviel zum Thema. Und TSCHÜSS !!!   :snoopy: 
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Eugen
Lesen kannst du auch nicht,vor allen Dingen nicht, das was du anderen schreibst,also nur für DICH
Wenn schrift zu klein, sag es, ich machen groß

Verfasst am: Sa Jun 28, 2003 13:33    Titel: Meine Meinung

Hallo TROX, falls du noch da bist ! Bitte verrate dem interessierten User die Quellen deines Berichts. Mich würde interessieren,wer einen derartigen Unsinn verbreitet. Einige Beispiele aus deinem Elaborat : 1. "Silbersulfat wird üblicherweise verwendet... " Sulfat schon mal gar nicht. Bei offenen,schlecht heilenden Wunden verwendet man ein Silberalbuminat. Silbernitrat wirkt adstringierend und denaturiert Eiweiss. Silbersulfat in die Augen von Neugeborenen ist eine SCHWERE KÖRPERVERLETZUNG   Früher gab man "Silberpuder" auf den Nabel zum Abheilen. 2. "Kupfer und Silber greifen den Schwefel an,der Spuren von Aminosäuren enthält..." So einen unqualifizierten Blödsinn würde nicht mal BILD schreiben !! 3. "Cu- und Ag-Ionen schliessen sich mit Algen u. Bakterien zu einer Masse zusammen, ..." Weisst du überhaupt, von was du da redest   4. "gebrauchte Ionen werden entfernt" Selbst die Gänsefüsschen machen die Ausage nicht qulifizierter ! 5. "Die Idee,es Mutter Natur gleichzutun ..." Lass bitte die Natur aus dem Spiel. Ionisierung von Elementen mittels Elektroden ist ein technisch-physikalischer Vorgang. Der hat mit Natur soviel zu tun,wie du von Biochemie Ahnung hast. Noch mehr Beispiele ?? Ich glaub das reicht ! Soviel Unsinn bringt die User des Forums nicht wirklich weiter.

 An Paul : Lieber die Anrede vergessen,als solchen MÜLL ins Forum zu stellen ! TROX hat übrigens als GAST,nicht als Mitglied gepostet. Von wegen Mitglieder unqulifiziert niedermachen.
 Schönes Wochenende an alle Eugen 

Ps. habe es nicht nötig mich hinter nicknamen zu verstecken.
Paul ist und heist auch Paul in allen Foren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

*...*

... na na ihr zwei ....   .... ich denke ihr solltet beide eure Meinungen akzeptieren oder sachlich ausdiskutieren, ned übereinander herfallen ....  .... das hilft keinem weiter ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

*Klanheft*

Hallo Paul !
Wie komme ich an den Artikel über Kupfer im letzten Klanheft ran ?

MfG Heinrich


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Tommi
Ich wehre mich nur,sonst nichts. :razz: 
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

*...*

Paul .... du musst dich ja ned wehren .... schau mal in deine PM, dort hab ich dir einen Vorschlag gemacht ... ich denke,daß wird das "Problem" lösen ... schau es dir mal an[/i]


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Tach auch zusammen!

Wat geht denn hier ab?

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich Kupfer auch nicht in meinem Teich haben will und nicht weiss, wie das Ding genau funktioniert, haben wir hier im Umkreis 2 Teichbesitzer, die es benutzen.
Beide Teiche waren in kurzer Zeit algenfrei. Alle Fische leben noch und alle Filter arbeiten ebenfalls noch.

Zur Zeit sieht es so aus, als wenn die Filterbiologie und die Fische keinen Schaden nehmen.  Bleibt abzuwarten, was die Dauerbelastung bringt.

In der maximalen Einstellung ist die Kupfediode (heisst das so?) in 4 Wochen weg. Zumindest bei dem kleineren Gerät von beiden.


Bevor wir uns hier gegenseitig zerreissen sollten wir vielleicht abwarten wie das Ding sich auswirkt. Kann ja keiner vorhersehen.
Vielleicht ist Paul ja so freundlich und postet in Abständen mal das Geschehen.
Und Eugen hatte es ja mal selbst gesagt: Theorie und Praxis sind grundverschieden. Also erst mal abwarten, oder? 

Irgendwas benutzen wir glaube ich fast alle. Das sagen zumindest die Postings aus.
Vielleicht kann man am Ende mal eine Gegenüberstellung machen, was denn wohl das "geringere Übel" ist.



Gruß  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jeme,
dass das Ding nicht wirkt, habe ich nicht wirklich angezweifelt, so genügend Kupferionen abgeschieden werden. Und dass dann die "Kupferdiode" sich auflöst, war mir auch logisch. Ich habe lediglich (ja, in krasser Form) auf die Falschaussagen im "Werbetext" hingewiesen. Von mir aus machendie einBombengeschäft damit. Normales CuSO4 in Wasser gelöst wäre jedenfalls wesentlich billiger, wenns schon Kupfer sein muss
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

hallo zusammen,

bin gerade über diese bemerkung aus dem oase forum gestolpert - soll nur info sein keine wertung meinerseits:

http://www.oase-pumpen.com/deutsch/oaseforum/thread.php?id=1208&BoardID=1



> Zusatzbemerkung: man hat mir probeweise einen VELDA I-Tronic an den Filter ansgeschlossen,ich glaube das ist für ca. 400 Euro ein ziemlich teurer Humbug, vor 14 Tagen instaliert,keinerlei Erfolg.
> 
> loschmitz



gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Hmmmm, darf ich einmal ein wenig vermitteln ? (Wenn ich besser die Fr.... halten soll, einfach posten.)

Hier gehen, meine ich, die Falschen aufeinander los. 

Bei Eugen schätze ich seine fachlich fundierten, auch mir als interessiertem Laien einleuchtenden und immer gut verständlichen Erklärungen. Er hilft mir (und sicher auch anderen) sehr dabei, die Vorgänge im Teich zu verstehen. Ich habe noch nicht ein einziges Mal "Humbug" gelesen. Eugen ist hier im Forum konkurrenzlos, denn es gibt niemanden, der über ein vergleichbares Fachwissen verfügt.

Von Paul weiss ich, dass er ein langjähriger, erfahrener Koiteich-Besitzer ist, der schon alles Erdenkliche ausprobiert hat und sicherlich auf diesem Gebiet einer der Erfahrensten ist. Sein Teich funktioniert. Würde ich Kois halten, wäre mir sein Rat sehr wertvoll. Aber selbst als Pflanzenteich-Besitzer lese ich seine Beiträge gern (auch wenn wir durchaus nicht immer einer Meinung sind *g*). Auch aus seinem professionellen Background heraus will er den Ionisierer ausprobieren und von seinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Auch wenn ich aus meinem chemisch-biologischen Verständnis heraus eher gegen den Ionisierer eingestellt bin (und eben auch nicht glaube, dass man ihn ausprobiert haben muss, um von seinem Einsatz abzusehen oder auch abzuraten), wäre es schön, wenn sich nicht gerade die Kompetentesten unter uns die Köpfe einschlagen würden (sicher auch hervorgerufen durch ein Missverständnis oben) - es gibt deutlich lohnendere Ziele 8) .

Um noch einmal auf die Begründung "Bei mir funktioniert das aber !" zurückzukommen: Wenn ich vor, sagen wir, zwölf Wochen geschrieben hätte: "Man hat mir geraten, Edelstahldraht kreuzförmig über meinen Teich zu spannen, um die Algen loszuwerden" (und das auch getan hätte), würde ich heute verkünden: "Tolle Massnahme, das Non-Plus-Ultra !". Und das mit ehrlicher Überzeugung bei einer völlig sinnlosen Massnahme. Denn mein Teich ist zwischenzeitlich ohne jede Trübung und die Fadenalgen sind (fast) verschwunden. Da ich das aber nicht gemacht habe, hat es andere Gründe, warum sich mein Teich bemerkenswert positiv entwickelt hat. Ein solches Argument zählt nur (und dann auch noch mit aller Vorsicht wegen jahreszeitlicher Einflüsse), wenn es sich (erstens) um eine reproduzierbare (zweitens) Langzeitbeobachtung von mehr als einem Jahr handelt und (drittens) keinerlei andere Parameter, und seien sie noch so geringfügig, verändert wurden. Oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Hi,

nochmal was in Kurzform. 

Bei allen Leuten, die ein I-Tronic haben, funktioniert es auch. Man muß jedoch einiges beachten, was nicht in der Bedienungsanleitung steht.
Was den Thread bei Oase anbelangt, so geht es dort um "grünes Wasser" gegen welches das I-Tronic nicht hilft, sondern nur gegen Faden- und Schleimalgen, es ersetzt kein UV-C Licht.

a.) Wenn man das Gerät vor einen Filter mit Aktiv-Kohle einbaut, kann man es fast seinlassen. Laut Aussage der Firma Velda hat die Kohle wohl eine hohe bindende Kraft, so daß die Kupferionen wohl nicht in dem Maße in den Teich kommen, wie vorgesehen. So wurde es mir gesagt, vielleicht weiß Eugen auch warum - keine Kritik - reine neugierde, warum?

b.) Die Elektroden sollten eigentlich eine ganze Saison halten, denn man soll eigentlich mit der Einstellung bei niedriger Stufe beginnen, langsam steigern bis der Effekt eintritt und dann wieder die Leistung herunterfahren. So ist der Hinweis auf einem Ergänzungsblatt zur Bedienungsanleitung der Firma Velda. In der orginal Anleitung steht Super Boost rein und dann runterdrosseln.

c.) Wer einen Teich von 5000L mit starker Fadenalgenbildung hat sollte lieber ein Gerät gößer nehmen, da dieses, somindest laut der mir bekannten Info, dann mit einer geringeren Last gefahren werden kann, was wiederum zur längeren Standzeit der Elektrode führt.

Okay, soviel noch dazu.

Vielleicht kann Paul seine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät hier posten, wäre sehr nett, denn mich interessiert vor allem die mögliche Nebenwirkung, (wie beschrieben) daß die Fische am Anfang etwas konfus auf das Gerät reagieren können, was sich nach ein paar Tagen legen soll.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo Doc !
Aktivkohle hat eine sehr große Oberfläche und wirkt deshalb als Adsorbens. Es wird auch als Sofortmittel bei Vergiftungen od. Durchfall eingesetzt. Im Gegensatz zu Zeolithen (Alkali und Erdalkali-Ionen) kann Aktivkohle auch Schwermetallionen adsorbieren, wie z.B. Kupferionen !!
Alles klar !? Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo Eugen,

danke für die Info. Damit ist es wirklich klar, aber da kommt noch eine Frage auf, was ich zum I-Tronic noch nicht gesagt und gefragt habe. Laut Velda soll das Gerät auch nicht mit einem Oxydator benutzt werden, dieser soll aus dem Teich genommen werden warum? Greift der Wasserstoffperoxid (ist doch in den Dingern) irgendwie den Edelstahl oder die Elektroden an?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hi Doc,
nee macht aber aus Cu-Ionen wieder CU. Das hat keine Wirkung. Frage mich allerdings, was Wasserstoffperoxid im Teich zu suchen hat ??? Auch in einem Fischteich fällt es mir schwer. Willst du etwas "Blondieren" ? Du siehst,ich weiß auch nicht alles,bitte aber um Aufklärung. Oxydierungsmittel im Teich, HHM ?????
gruß Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo Eugen!


In den Oxydatoren von ich Glaube Söchting wird eine größere Menge Wasserstoffperoxyd eingebracht.
Der Topf, in dem dem das Zeug ist, sinkt auf den Teichgrund. Dort soll das Zeugs mit dem Teichwasser reagieren und als Endprodukt aktiven Sauerstoff abgeben.
Geht nur bei kleinen Teichen, reichert das Wasser aber ohne Oberflächenbewegung an.
Soll gerade im Winter echt gut sein.
Hab sowas aber selbst noch nie benutzt.

Du kannst das Zeugs auch in Pulverform kriegen und auf die Algen streuen. Soll auch funktionieren.


Habe gerade mal in anderen Foren geschnüffelt. Dort wird zum einen über den I-Tronic berichtet, dass die abgegebene Menge an Kupfer sich in der Leber der Fische einlagert und auch dort bleibt (Langzeitschäden?)
Des weiteren soll in dieser Sache die Fa. VELDA von mehreren holländischen Firmen angeblich verklagt werden. Ob's stimmt?
Keine Ahnung.



Gruß  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

danke Eugen für die fixe Antwort.

@Jeme - auch Dir danke für die Ausführung zum Oxydator - meine Erfahrung damit ist gleich 0, ich habe auch nur im Internet bzw. in der Bedienungsanleitung etwas rumgelesen. Kannst Du die Links zu den anderen Foren mir zukommen lassen und auch wo das mit der Klage steht. Würde mich doch wirklich brennend interessieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hai!


Schau mal unter Koi-Hobby-de, dann unter Koi-Forum und dann unter
"Kupferionisator empfehlenswert?"

Bezüglich der Klage wird auf das Koi Onderzoek Institut Tel. 0031-418-582832 in den Niederlanden vewiesen.

In dem Beitrag wird als Hauptproblem angesehen, daß sich das Kupfer nicht mehr aus dem Wasser entfernen lässt.
Es ei denn man tauscht es aus.


Gruß  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
es wird behauptet das Kupfer im Fisch Langzeitschäden auslösen würde
(Leber Organe) das glaube ich nicht so vieleicht bei zu hoher Dosierung
sonst würde man nicht zur Verhütung bei einer Frau eine Kupfer-Spirale 
einsetzten die bis zu drei Jahre hält und dann erneuert wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hi,

also viele Dinge auf einmal.

a.) Mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen    es heißt bei dem I-Tronic nicht, daß kein Oxydator laufen darf, nein sondern ein Ozonisator! (Wieso? - wieder was für Eugen   ) - Für diese Fehlinfo entschuldige ich mich erstmal.

b.) Das Kupfer im Wasser bleibt habe ich ja auch bereits erwähnt, naja nicht direkt aber ich glaube ich hatte was von einem Versuchsfisch geschrieben. Naja ich bin mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht.

Das Kupfer Langzeitschäden selbst bei täglich kleiner Dosis verursacht, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, denn der Fisch lebt in dem "verseuchten" Wasser und nimmt es ständig auf. Die Spirale bei der Frau will ja wahrscheinlich niemand essen oder?? Bei Menschen gibt es ähnliche Probleme, z.B. wenn man ständig leicht belastete Lebensmittel bekommt z.B. mit Schwermetallen (warum sind z.B. Bleiwasserrohre aus den Häusern verschwunden?). Der Körper baut Sie nicht ab (kann er teilweise auch gar nicht), es kann sein, daß der Mensch damit 100 Jahre alt wird und im nichts passiert, aber es kann auch gut sein, daß er mit vielleicht 50 Jahren jämmerlich an z.B. Krebs oder ähnlichem eingeht. Nun ist ein Fisch ein kleineres Lebewesen, welches konstant Kupfer über das Wasser und seine Nahrung (z.B. Algen) zugeführt bekommt.  Wie lange das gut geht?????

Ich denke dazu kann Velda noch keine Angaben machen, deshalb mein Tip für Teich- & Fischliebhaber, finger weg und schaun was die Zukunft dazu noch sagt.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hi,
dann bleibt noch eine Frage offen bleibt das Kupfer wirklich im Wasser ?  Man bräuchte ja keine neue Kupferanode mehr wnn die Alte verbraucht ist
Und warum wachsen die Algen wieder wenn das Gerät einige Zeit ausgeschaltet bleibt.

MFG
Trox3


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hi,

gute Frage, da ich mit der Chemie nicht ganz soviel am Hut habe, laß ich Eugen die Sache erklären.

Aber wenn Du dem Link von Jeme nach Koi-hobby.de folgst, da gibt es auch schon eine gute Erklärung.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hi Trox, mach doch bei Koi-Hobby weiter,kennst dich dort ja aus !!
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

*Kupfer*

Hallo,

in einem "Normalen" Koi-Teich wird regelmäßig Wasserwechsel gemacht,
in einem Gartenteich so gut wie gar nicht.
Deshalb kann sich das Kupfer in einem "normalen" Koi-Teich auch nicht so
schnell anreichern.

Ich habe auch schon gehört daß bei bestimmten Wasserwerten vor 
Kupferwasserleitungen gewarnt wurde,Undichtigkeiten durch das sich
auflösende Kupfer,hoher Kupfergehalt im Trinkwasser.

Alles ist Giftig,alles ist Ungiftig,
beides stimmt,es kommt nur auf die Dossierung an.
Eine Weinbrandpraline ist harmlos,10 Flaschen Weinbrand tödlich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

also das mit der Aussage, die Menge macht stimmt natürlich.

Im Bereich Koi-Teich kenne ich mich nicht aus, ich habe einen Naturteich jetzt mit vorher ohne Fische, dem entsprechend wechsele ich auch kein Wasser aus, sondern fülle nur nach.

Grundsätzlich stehe ich halt zu der Sache, das Gerät mit vorsicht zu betrachten und erstmal sehen, was die Langzeit-Erfahrungen von anderen ergibt.  Verteufeln tue ich das Gerät ja nicht grundsätzlich, es gibt Menschen (siehe meine erste Antwort zu dem Thema) für die das Gerät richtig ist. Aber ich bin vorsichtig zu sagen, es wäre das goldene Ei und für alle Teiche und Fische ohne bedenken anzuwenden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

Guten Morgen, Doc.
Ob Oxydator oder Ozonisator ist egal. Wegen deren Redoxpotentialen wird das Cu-Ion wieder zu metall. Cu, was unwirksam ist, da Pflanzen und Tiere nur Ionen aufnehmen können.
Zum Verbleib der Cu-Ionen: Diese werden von den Teichlebewesen aufgenommen, bei Tieren (ergo auch Fischen)werden sie in der Leber angereichert. Des weiteren werden Cu-Ionen im alkalischen Milieu als schwerlösliche Salze gefällt, die jedoch im neutralen bzw. leicht sauerem Milieu wieder in Lösung gehen können. Ein "Kupferabbau" ist nicht möglich. Da es ein Element ist, kann es höchstens durch "radioaktiven Zerfall" in ein anderes Element umgewandelt werden, was bei Kupfer allerdings auch nicht natürlich abläuft.
Du musst immer wieder Cu in den Teich zur Algenbekämpfung geben (wie andere Mittel übrigens auch), weil es eben von Pflanzen und Tieren aufgenommen wird bzw als Schwerlösl. Salz ausgefällt wird. Neue Algen "wissen" von diesem Cu-Ionen natürlich nichts.
Sind wir wieder am Anfang der Diskussion : ALLE Algenvernichter bekämpfen nur die Symptome, nicht die Ursache, die liegt in einer unausgewogenen Teichbiologie. 
Das Thema "Algen" wird auch in Jahrzehnten noch zu heissen Diskussionen führen werden, da der Mensch nicht die Natur, sondern diese den Menschen beherrscht. Und das ist gut so   
Technokraten können zwar unser Leben bequemer machen, haben gegen die Natur - Gott sei Dank - keine Chance !!
a nice sunday, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

*I-Tronic*

Guten Morgen,

gestern habe ich bei einem 55.000 Liter Koi-Teich eine I-Tronic im Einsatz gesehen ..... allerdings die Wirkung war gleich null, trotz mehrtägigem Super-Boost.

Desweiteren erhielt ich dort auch die Info, das der Einsatz des Gerätes in Verbindung mit einem Ozonreaktor zu schweren Probleme führen kann. Wieso und weshalb weiss ich noch nicht, bleibe aber am Ball. Ich kann nur soweit sagen, daß beim Teich von Patrick der Ankauf der I-Tronic von der Fa. Velda verweigert wurde, allerdings ohne Begründung, rein mit der Aussage, daß die I-Tronic in Verbindung mit dem Ozonreaktor nicht betrieben werden darf. Eine weitere Begründung wurde seitens Fa. Velda nicht gegeben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

*..*

Hallo Ole,

sicher ist die Frage, wieviel Technik noch eingesetzt werden muss, klar, da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

Von Koi-Teichen habe ich keine Ahnung, habe aber schon ein paar gesehen ... ob er damit Fehler ausgleichen will weiss ich nicht, aber die Technisierung ist nun mal so bei Koi .... auch wenn die in Japan befindlichen Teiche alle trübe sind. Der Mensch will einfach klares Wasser haben, er will seine Fische sehen. Den Farben seiner Koi nach zu urteilen kann ich nichts negatives finden .... auch im Verhalten nichts auffälliges.

Ich bin auch lieber für natürliche Sachen (no UVC etc.), aber was natürliches habe ich bei Koi-Teichen noch nie gesehen.

Aber sowas muss jeder Besitzer selber wissen, wie und wieviel Technik er einsetzt, ob er das Wasser glasklar haben will (was mir halt bei ihm sehr gut gefallen hat) oder ob trübes Wasser auch ok ist.

Ich gebe dir recht,daß wenn die Anlage ausfällt wird er ein undefinierbares Problem kriegen .... aber bei welchen Koi-Besitzer ist es nicht so ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Ole,

ich denke wir sind uns einig,daß Natur mehr bringt als irgendwelche X-Filter und Reaktoren, keine Frage   , aber bei Teichen mit großen Fischen ? Gilt dies dann auch ? Oder sollte man da die Größe des Teiches einfach anpassen, damit das Verhältnis von Fisch zu Wasser wieder stimmt ? Ich bin für letzteres, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob man dies auch für Koi sagen kann.

Aber eins denk ich muss ich mal klarstellen, sonst kriegt das noch einer in den falschen Hals: Mein Motto ist auch ganz klar Natur, getreu dem Motto "Sowenig Technik wie nötig" und Algen gehören einfach zu einem Teich, basta, manche haben mehr, manche haben weniger Probleme.

Wie man an meiner aktuellen Planung erkennen kann, mehr Pflanzenfilter, große Flachwassserzone, mehr natürliche Reinigung des künstlichen "Biotops" .... (ok, den Kammerfilter werde ich zur Sicherheit bauen, damit bis die Pflanzenfilter "angewachsen" sind, dieser als Zwischenlösung fungieren kann).

JürgenB stellte mal in den Raum, daß man nicht unbedingt Koi und normale Fische nennen sollte und ganz klar, was ist mit den Stören ? Diese sind teilweise um ein vielfaches größer als Koi. Nur mit dem Unterschied,daß sie nicht in Massen auftauchen, eher in kleiner Stückzahl. Ich würde fast sagen, wir sollten in dieser Richtung wirklich vielleicht umdenken und zwischen kleinen und großen Fischen unterscheiden.

Ich frage (wenn ich mal an einem Koi-Teich stehe), was diese Faszination Koi ausmacht. Vielfach bekommt man die Antwort, schöne Farben, zutraulich, es ist schön, ihnen zuzuschauen ....

Klares Wasser ist nicht immer das beste, ich weiss, StefanS hatte dieses in Bezug auf Fadenalgen im Wasser=gesundes Wasser schonmal angesprochen , interessantes Thema ....

Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe KEINE Ahnung von Koi, aber nachdem was ich alles schon gelesen habe sind dies hochgzüchtete Fische, die viel anfälliger sind als normale Fische, wohl besser in sterilem Wasser zu halten. Oder ist das nur ein Trugschluss und es wird nur so verbreitet ? Ich vermag es nicht zu sagen, was Dichtung und was Wahrheit ist. Das die Koi in Japan in "Schlammteichen" schwimmen weiss ich zwar, aber warum wird es dann bei uns ned so gemacht ?

Ich werde Patrick mal fragen und die Antwort hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Ole,

ich würde sagen, willkommen im Club der "Naturteichliebhaber mit beschränkter Technik".

Muss dazu sagen, ich beschäftige mich nicht direkt mit Koi, es ist einfach ned mein Interessensgebiet. Mich hat zum Beispiel an Patricks Teich das Volumen und halt die komplette Anlage interessiert, dabei war die Technik nebensächlich (ausser der Skimmer).

Zu seinem "Einsatz" des Ozonreaktors kann ich nicht viel sagen, zum Zeitpunkt meines Besuches war er aus. Desweiteren lässt er ziemlich viel eigenes Brunnenwasser zulaufen .... 

Tierliebe, artegerechte Haltung .... dies ist und wird immer ein Streitpunkt bleiben. Ein sehr schöner Satz einer unserer Moderatoren war "Wenn Fische schreihen könnten ...." sehr treffend.

Das Thema Pflanzenfilter, sicherlich ein guter Gedanke, aber schau mal wie groß bei einem normalen Koi-Teich der Pflanzenfilter sein müsste ? Ich denke riesig .... um ein vielfaches höher, nur im Vergleich zu der momentan eingesetzten Technik, aber wer hat so ein großes Grundstück ? Die wenigsten ..... also bleiben zwei Alternativen, entweder reduzierter Fischbesatz oder Technik. Ich bin für ersteres .... wobei ich aber meist "Prügel" einstecke .... des öfteren gucken die Leuds komisch, wenn sich an meinem Teichrand an den Steinen die Algen etwas tummeln, direkt kommt die Frage nach "Problemen" .... allerdings kommen diese Algen schnelle, genauso schnell sind sie auch wieder weg, immer im Wechselspiel. Um diesen entgegen zu wirken, wird meine Anlage um zwei satte Pflanzenfilter erweitert.

Ok, mein Besatz ist nicht dramatisch, mit 5 Orfen, 2 Barschen, 3 Bitterlinge,3 __ Störe und ein paar Stichlingen geht es gerade noch so, das beweisst die momentane Lage am Teich, wenig Algen ....

Der Überbesatz ist ganz klar einer der Ursachen der Tehnik, keine Frage.
Deine Aussage "neunmalklug" stimmt ned, da brauchste keine Angst haben. Ich bin auch sehr für Natur ohne viel Technik, aber wer diese Meinung vertritt, der steckt meist sehr viel Prügel ein, da dies in Antworten meist nicht erwartet wird, sondern die Empfehlung eines X-Filters mit Y-Watt etc .... ok, der es einsetzen will bitte, ich für meine Belange nicht.

Ein perfektes Beispiel, und das meine ich ernst ist dieser Teich:







Einige Fische .... und ohne irgendwelche UVC oder Filter (klaro, Pflanzenfilter)!!! Eben Natur pur, alles geregelt durch langsames Wachsen des Teiches. Solltest du mal in der Nähe sein, er ist sehr sehenswert, die ganze Anlage. Dagegen ist meine "Steinwüste" *zensiert*.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: Warum ich überhaupt das ganze mit dem Ozonreaktor erwähnte war halt das Gerät wurde in Verbindung mit der I-Tronic gebracht, wobei die Fa.Velda keine Begründung gab, warum sie das ganze verneint .... das fand ich neben Patricks Teich sehr interessant.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

hallo ole - hallo tommy,

wenn ich auch in sehr großen teilen mich der naturtheorie anschließe so möchte ich aber doch zu bedenken geben daß einwenig mehr tolleranz nicht schlecht wäre - die ansprüche von menschen sind sehr verschieden wie ja in den postings klar zum ausdruck kommt ....... und ich denke daß jeder einwenig mal in seinem eigenen leben einwenig kramen sollte, so alla welches auto fährt er - was in seinem haus ist notwendig und was ist luxusschnick schnack - wie energieoptimiert ist das bauwerk etc. 
irgendwie werde ich den eindruck nicht los das viele das fahhrad predigen und mit dem großen daimler zur arbeit fahren......
ich zumindest bin der meinung einen natürlich angelegten teich zu haben -bin aber jederzeit bereit die notwendigen maßnahmen zu ergreifen - auch in technischer hinsicht wenn aus meinem wasser eine grüne brühe werden sollte und ich nur noch 10cm tief schauen kann.denn ich will den inhalt meines teiches sehen.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

*...*

Moin Jürgen,

ich denke die Toleranz ist hier da. Jeder kann es so gestalten wie er will, ob mit wenig oder mehr Technik.

Vielleicht sollten wir eine neue Diskussion eröffnen .... ok, machen wir ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

Nun ja, irgend jemand muss die ganzen Pflanzenschutzmittel ja kaufen, die "Teichpflegemittel", i-Tronic ist nach Aussagen der Händler heute schon ein "Renner" - und wer nimmt die gesamten mit Verbrenner betriebenen Gartengeräte ab ?? Der Beispiele gibt es viele. Ich glaube, dass Jürgen das meint.

Wobei ich ja auch Unkrautvernichter, Wühlmaustod und Verbrennergeräte einsetze, nur, um den Kopf über Wasser zu behalten. Glaubt mir, das war anders, als ich noch in Deutschland wohnte - hier ist eine andere Welt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Ole
Ich komme ins grübeln wenn ich die Beiträge von dir lese. Am schönsten ist dein enormes Wissen
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                                                     Zitat
Ich baue mir jetzt einen richtigen Koiteich.... mit steilen Wänden, ohne Pflanzen und Bodengrund, aus GFK, mit Bodenabläufen soweit das Auge reicht.........mit Riesenfiltern, Ozonanlage, Komplette Teichsteuerung, Fußbodenheizung für den Winter
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Ole was ist falsch daran? Steile Wände, sind gut gegen Fischreier.Robuste Pflanzen sind in allen Koiteichen gewesen die 
Ich gesehen habe.Bodengrund ist sehr nachteilig in einem Koiteich,ich meine richtigen Bodengrund zum gründeln, nicht eine Karre 
Kies reingeschüttet und sagen, Koi nun gründelt mal schön.ozonanlagen, wer hat die schon, einige wenige.
So nun zur Teichsteuerung, wie mit Ozonanlagen wer hat die schon.Oder sind ein paar Schalter schon eine Teichsteuerung?
Fußbodenheizung brauchen nur Teiche die eine Wassertiefe von ca unter 1,2mtr haben.Diese können im Extremfall zufrieren, das heißt
die Bodentemperatur kann unter plus 2 Grad sinken, da können sich schon Eiskristalle in den Kiemen bilden, und da braucht man eine Bodenheizung um diese Temperatur bei ca 3 bis 4 Grad Plus zu halten.
Wenn ein Teich aber eine tiefe von ca 1,5 oder 1,8 mtr hat und diese Tiefe sollte ein Koiteich haben, dann braucht man auch keine Heizung, nur ein Loch aus dem Faulgase entweichen können.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                                                   Zitat
Ist das noch Tierliebe? Jeder Zoo wird heute umgebaut, weil man erkannt hat, dass die Tiere diese teilweise doch sehr sterilen Lebensräume nicht vertragen.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
In welchem Zoo werden Teiche umgebaut? Wir reden ja von Fischen nicht von Affen.
Und ist esTierliebe, Koi im Winter an Faulgasen ersticken oder im zu kaltem Wasser erfrieren zulassen (dann lieber heizen)
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                                            Zitat
Koi sind immer noch Karpfen und sollten auch als solche gehalten werden. 
Der Karpfen ist ein eigentlich zäher und widerstandsfähiger Bodenfisch
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Ole der heutige Koi hat so wenig mit dem Karpfen von dem er abstammt zutun wie der Dackel mit dem Wolf.
Der Dackel geht in Freiheit auch kaputt.  
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                                             Zitat
Wir schmeißen teilweise kiloweise Futter ins Wasser, dass im günstigen Fall pro 1500 Liter Wasser einen Fisch aufweist. 
Dann bekommen wir schlechtes Wasser, was wir nicht mehr bewältigen können. 
In der Folge wird mit Ozon gearbeitet, um Trinkwasserqualität zu erreichen. Ich glaube, dass nur selten am Problem Überbesatz oder Fütterung gearbeitet wird. Das Wasser wird beinahe steril, um den Keimdruck so gering wie möglich zu halten.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Ole tut mir leid wer und wo wird kiloweise Futter ins Wasser geschmissen. ?Und wer ist WIR,DU?Kein Wunder mit dem Schnauze fallen  
Was ist für den Koi besser in 1500 ltr.schlechtem  oder in 300 ltr. gutem Wasser zu leben.
Es ist nicht immer die Menge, sondern die Qualität des Wassers die den Ausschlag gibt.
Ozon hatten wir schon.In welchem Teich ist Trinkwasserqualität? Ich kenne keinen, und ich kenne viele Teiche.
Keimdruck hast du in jedem Teich, das muss sogar sein, nur ein zuviel ergibt Krankheiten.  
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                                                     Zitat
Im Winter wird der Teich geheizt, damit die Temperaturen nicht mehr so weit absinken. Nachgewiesen ist meines Wissens nach, dass dadurch die Lebenserwartung deutlich verkürzt wird.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Heizung hatten wir schon, aber das mit der Nachgewiesenen verkürtzung der Lebenserwartung, woher weißt du das?
In einem Teich in dem die Bodentemperatur unter 2 Grad absinkt wird der Koi den ersten Winter nicht überleben.
Weißt du wie alt ein Koi werden kann? Im Teich kann er ca 40-50 Jahre werden, aber in den sogenannten Naturteichen
Wird er dieses alter nicht erreichen.Das hat mit dem Futter zu tun, denn im Teich bekommen Koi in der Regel mehr
Vitamine, Fette und und, und das in größeren Mengen als im Naturteich.  
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                                               Zitat
Ich halte insgesamt die ganze Diskussion um die Koihaltung für völlig überzogen. Die meisten Ratschläge sind nur Maßnahmen, um Überbesatz möglich zu machen. 
Wenn ich mal die Aussagen der Koi-Profis mit meinen Beobachtungen von der Interkoi vergleiche, sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. 
Das war teilweise Tierquälerei auf höchstem Niveau.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Ole mein Freund mit Aussagen wie diesen Disqualifizierst du dich selber.
In Bezug Tierquälerei nenne doch mal Namen der Firmen die auf der Interkoi Tiere gequält haben.
Du glaubst nicht was für einen Spaß du dann mit denen bekommst.Aber immer nur blabla.  
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                                               Zitat
 Das klingt jetzt alles vielleicht ein wenig neunmalklug, aber ich habe an meinem Teich in den letzten 2 Jahren viel experimentiert und habe verschiedene Teichbesitzer aufgesucht. 
Immer ein "zu-Null-Sieg" für die natürlich gestalteten Teiche. 
Angefangen habe ich auch "mit einem fast richtigen Koi-Teich" und bin furchtbar auf die Schnauze gefallen. 
Seitdem das Ganze natürlicher läuft, ist die einzigste Infektion im Teich die Karpfenpocke.  
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Ole da hast du ganz recht es ist Neunmalklug, wenn du mit einem angeblich richtigem Koiteich so auf die Schnauze gefallen bist, so hast du nichts  richtig gemacht..  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: So Experimentier muß man mal besuchen da kommste nur staunen.  
In meinem Teich kommen drei kleine Pumpen, ein Oberflächenabsauger, ein Schwerkraftfilter 4m³, ein Pflanzenfilter 2m³
Und eine 55 Watt UVC Lampe zum Einsatz.
Die I tronig ist noch nicht eingebaut.Einen kleinen Bachlauf hätte ich fast vergessen.
Und das schönste, ich habe klares und vor allem gutes Wasser mit großen und gesunden KOi, nun aber das Wichtigste,
 ich gebe regelmäßig Brunnenwasser dazu. Denn merke, auch Wasser lässt sich nicht entlos recyceln.
Und das ist das größte Problem, zuwenig Wasserwechsel.
Denn wer hält auf 30m³Wasser nur 3 Koi.

 Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Ole
Du hast recht im Grunde sind wir der selben Meinung.  
Ich kenne Hubert auch aus Koi Hobby und schätze seine Meinung.
Bei der Heizung sprichst du von ca 18 Grad und ich von ca 4 Grad.
Wir haben beide etwas aneinander vorbei geredet. :? 
Das mit den Koi Ausstellungen da bin ich Deiner Meinung ,ich war "EINMAL"auf so einer Veranstaltung und dann nie wieder. :cry: 
Aber wenn du etwas ändern willst, nenne Ross und Reiter oder sage gar nichts..(das war mit Disqualifizieren gemeint)Diese Veranstalter/ Firmen haben eine Lobby da kommt man nicht gegen an. Einfach nicht hingehen.  
Gruß Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Paul,
was ist den jetzt aus dem selbstversuch geworden?Sind die Algen verschwunden?
Gruß Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,
habe die I-Tronic von Velda jetzt eine Woche im Einsatz und kann sagen das die Fadenalgen zu 100% abgestorben sind!
Leider fangen auch meine Goldfische an zu sterben von ca. 30 Stück sind schon 20 Tod!
Vieleicht habe ich die I-Tronic zu hoch eingestellt, kann das sein?
Oder ist es Zufall das die Fische sterben und es hat gar nichts mit der I-Tronic zu tun?
Wo kann ich preiswert mein Teichwasser untersuchen lassen?

Wer kann helfen.

Danke!

Gruss
Andi


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

*Bitte Zitat in Stein meißeln !*

kann nicht mal einer das in Stein meißeln !


			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir wieder am Anfang der Diskussion :
> 
> ALLE Algenvernichter bekämpfen nur die Symptome,
> nicht die Ursache,
> ...



@Andi
90% aller Beiträge hier berühren mindestens ansatzweise das Thema
schöne ,funktionierende Teiche.
Da müßte doch was hängen bleiben !

einfach vor dem Algen vergiften , mal richtig nachdenken  

ich sag mal :
ich würde nichts in den Teich schütten ,
was man nicht auch selbst zu sich nehmen *könnte *

nicht´s für ungut 
oder ist Dein Beitrag gar nicht ernst gemeint ? 

schönen Abend noch 
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Ja, Entschuldigung aber ich hatte die I-Tronic schon bevor ich hier im Forum gelesen habe.
Mein Beitrag war ernst gemeint!
Also was kann ich jetzt noch tun?
Reicht ein kompletter Wasserwechsel aus?

Wo kann ich das Teichwasser preisgünstig untersuchen lassen?

Danke!

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Bahni,

nach deinem Profil zu urteilen haste wohl nicht unbedingt alleine mit dem Kupfer-Problem zu kämpfen, eher noch mit einem zu extremen Überbesatz für die 2000 Liter-Pfütze und den 30 Goldfischen (!!!!). 

Die Natur hat nun mitgespielt und den Fischbesatz reguliert ... nur schade um die Fische. :cry: 

Das Wasser kann man bei verschiedenen Händler, welche Teich- bzw. Aquarienzubehör verkaufen, testen lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

"einfach" Wassertests gibt's aber auch in Teichgescäften, sogar im Baumarkt. Damit lassen sich die Grundwerte für jeden Normalverbraucher verständlcih ermitteln.

poste dann mal deine Ergebnisse,w ürde mich interessieren was rauskommt

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

*re*

bis auf die Zellgifte 
dafür gibt´s keine Home-Tests
aber
Härte,ph-Wert,Nitrat und Nitrit lassen sich mit den meisten Test
ganz brauchbar bestimmen.

wenn Deine Fische schon "angeschlagen" sind solltest Du nur vorsichtige Wasserwechsel durchführen und dabei unbedingt Temperatur und 
ph-Wert beachten.
....und die Quelle einer möglichen schleichenden Schwermetallvergiftung
beseitigen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

hallo andreas,

dein teichwasser kannste z.b. hier untersuchen lassen:
www.vsr-aktuell.de

lass einen test auf teichwassertauglichkeit durchführen- und zusätzlich auf schwermetalle ....... kostet dann 39€ und du hast alle notwendigen wasserparameter .... solltest du bei velda meckern wollen ist ein ofizieller wassertest unumgänglich - aber ganz am rande finde ich meckern unnötig 
da:
1. dein teichwasser bei diesem besatz vermutlich eh schon kurz vorm kollaps war
2. und zweitens (meines wissens) der itronik überhaupt nicht für so geringe wassermengen geliefert wird - d.h. das teil eh überdimensioniert ist und eine gnadenlose überkonzentration kupfer in deinen teich reingehauen hat.
(sprich es handelt sich um eine fehlbedienung des gerätes)

 :cry: .............. fragen sie ihren artzt oder apotheker!

jürgen


----------

